# I Soprano



## Miro (30 Agosto 2014)

*Anthony "Tony" Soprano è un italo americano che vive nel New Jersey, la cui famiglia è originaria di Avellino; E' padre di famiglia (composta dalla moglie Carmela, dalla figlia maggiore Meadow e dal figlio Anthony Junior) ma allo stesso tempo, seguendo il luogo comune secondo cui buona parte degli italiani immigrati negli Stati Uniti hanno legami più o meno forti con la mafia, Tony è anche il boss di una famiglia mafiosa operante nel territorio. Con il tempo i Soprano sono diventati tanto potenti da intrattenere contatti significativi con gli altrettanto pericolosi clan newyorkesi. Tony Soprano ha però una debolezza: soffre di continui attacchi di panico. Questo problema entra in conflitto con gli affari dell'uomo il quale non può che rivolgersi ad uno psicoterapeuta; per curare Tony l'analista (la dott.sa Jennifer Melfi) verrà a conoscenza delle vicende mafiose legate all'FBI e alle bande rivali oltre che di segreti inconfessabili.*

Che dire...è nella mia top 3 serie di tutti i tempi.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Straordinaria serie tv. Tra le migliori di sempre. Semplicemente indimenticabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2014)

Tra le mie serie tv preferite, James Gandolfini mito indiscusso!


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2014)

Epica.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2014)

La miglior serie tv in assoluto.Superiore a tutte per distacco.


----------



## beleno (19 Agosto 2015)

Sto guardando ora la prima stagione, visto che la danno su Sky e non l'avevo mai vista. Al momento mi sta piacendo, sebbene non mi entusiasmi. Il cast è ottimo, Tony, Carmela, Jennifer sono interpretati magistralmente imho (anche se Lorraine Bracco me la ricordavo in Quei bravi ragazzi  )

Senza spoilerare, la serie accelera un po' o segue il canovaccio della prima stagione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

mi sono approcciato a questa serie con diffidenza ... ieri ho finito la seconda stagione su Sky ... 

che dire .. forse , veramente la migliore serie TV della storia . 

E se mi permettete io sono un malato di serie tv ne sto guardando 5/6 alla volta ....


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mi sono approcciato a questa serie con diffidenza ... ieri ho finito la seconda stagione su Sky ...
> 
> che dire .. forse , veramente la migliore serie TV della storia .
> 
> E se mi permettete io sono un malato di serie tv ne sto guardando 5/6 alla volta ....



Io la sto rivedendo ora, perchè avendola vista anni fa l'avevo completamente dimenticata

Ieri sera ho visto l'episodio della seconda stagione dove Tony e gli altri vanno in Italia. Avevo praticamente rimosso una scena che mi ha spanzato dalle risate: fuori dal ristorante, un ragazzino spara tipo dei petardi e i mafiosi italiani cominciano a pestare di botte lui e la mamma che tentava di difenderlo. Arriva la "volante" dei carabinieri (mi sembra fosse una vecchia Alfa, forse ), guardano che sta succedendo, e scappano via


----------



## Miro (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mi sono approcciato a questa serie con diffidenza ... ieri ho finito la seconda stagione su Sky ...
> 
> che dire .. forse , veramente la migliore serie TV della storia .
> 
> E se mi permettete io sono un malato di serie tv ne sto guardando 5/6 alla volta ....



Migliora col tempo, come il vino, Ibrahimovic e Breaking Bad.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2015)

Vista in poco più di un mese, provato qualche puntata in doppiato poi sono passato al madrelingua, quel "dialetto" napoletamericano fa schiantare e poi come fai a rendere bene quando vanno a Napoli o alcune battute che fanno giocando sul loro accento? Ma poi le voci come quelle di Tony, Paulie, SILVIO DANTE 

Una delle migliori serie TV mai fatte e avevo appena finito di vedere Breaking Bad, ogni cosa mi sembrava orribile, ma già dalla prima puntata non sono riuscito a staccarmi

James Gandolfini è diventato subito uno dei miei attori preferiti (RIP )


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Ottobre 2015)

Non sono l'unico allora .

Sono arrivato alla quarta stagione. E' veramente un capolavoro, anche da un punto di vista registico. Gandolfini era veramente un talento straordinario.

Fantastiche anche le scelte delle colonne sonore!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Praticamente Sky l ha riproposta e le puntate sono il contenuto più visto di OnDemand ( delle serie TV ) con The Wishpers ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2016)

Finito adesso la stagione 4 .

CHE BOMBA , la miglior serie TV della storia senza se e senza ma


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2016)

Ho visto tutta la stagione in circa un mesetto, la migliore serie tv mai vista e probabilmente insuperabile per quelle attuali/a venire, Gandolfini pazzesco (uno dei miei attori preferiti, espressivo come pochi), l'ho vista solo ora proprio perché quando è morto nel 2013 avevo intenzione di vedere finalmente la serie ma ci rimasi talmente male che ho lasciato perdere.
Non c'è una scena di questa serie che ti fa pensare "beh qui poca roba", ogni personaggio è assolutamente perfetto nel proprio ruolo, tutti quelli più importanti rigorosamente di origini italiane e in parecchi casi, napoletane.
Van Zandt ha pure fatto una serie molto simile ai Soprano, Lilyhammer, ambientato in Norvegia e non se l'è cavata per niente male considerando che quando è stato scelto per recitare nei Soprano non aveva la minima esperienza come attore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutta la stagione in circa un mesetto, la migliore serie tv mai vista e probabilmente insuperabile per quelle attuali/a venire, Gandolfini pazzesco (uno dei miei attori preferiti, espressivo come pochi), l'ho vista solo ora proprio perché quando è morto nel 2013 avevo intenzione di vedere finalmente la serie ma ci rimasi talmente male che ho lasciato perdere.
> Non c'è una scena di questa serie che ti fa pensare "beh qui poca roba", ogni personaggio è assolutamente perfetto nel proprio ruolo, tutti quelli più importanti rigorosamente di origini italiane e in parecchi casi, napoletane.
> Van Zandt ha pure fatto una serie molto simile ai Soprano, Lilyhammer, ambientato in Norvegia e non se l'è cavata per niente male considerando che quando è stato scelto per recitare nei Soprano non aveva la minima esperienza come attore.



sono arrivato alla stagione 6 puntata 13 o 14 delle 22 totali . 
Io sono un fruitore di serie tv , sono un super appassionato e devo dire senza ombra di dubbio che fino ad adesso è stata la migliore che io abbia mai visto.. 
come hai scritto tu ogni personaggio è li nel posto giusto e tutti noi abbiamo imparato ad amarli o odiarli ( io ho amato Adriana e Tony ) .. 
ripeto , semplicemente la miglior serie tv mai prodotta .


----------



## DannySa (15 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sono arrivato alla stagione 6 puntata 13 o 14 delle 22 totali .
> Io sono un fruitore di serie tv , sono un super appassionato e devo dire senza ombra di dubbio che fino ad adesso è stata la migliore che io abbia mai visto..
> come hai scritto tu ogni personaggio è li nel posto giusto e tutti noi abbiamo imparato ad amarli o odiarli ( io ho amato Adriana e Tony ) ..
> ripeto , semplicemente la miglior serie tv mai prodotta .



Sì concordo, generalmente seguo più serie contemporaneamente ma questa me la sono sparata tutta in neanche un mese, per ovvi motivi.
I più *******si e simpatici erano sicuramente Paulie e Christopher, la psicologa è stata la milf per eccellenza fino alla fine (e aveva già più di 50 anni nelle ultime stagioni), nota di merito pure per Ralph Cifaretto che ho adorato, era incredibilmente demenziale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2016)

E' FINITA .
come quando un padre abbandona il proprio figlio ieri , nei 10 secondi di nero che chiudono la miglior serie tv mai prodotta ho avuto un senso di vuoto . 

mi mancheranno i personaggi e le loro storie.. Tony con i suoi problemi e le sue insicurezze .. 

ripeto , la miglior SERIE TV mai prodotta .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Marzo 2016)

Comunque dico la verità: oggettivamente la serie è un capolavoro, Gandolfini è un gigante e via dicendo, però confesso che non mi ha entusiasmato come avrei voluto, purtroppo. Ma questo lo dico a titolo strettamente personale, più per incapacità mia di apprezzare la serie che per colpa degli sceneggiatori stessi.


----------



## Eziomare (24 Marzo 2016)

Grande serie, probabilmente insieme ad Oz la mia preferita di sempre. Avete presente gli ultimi 5-10 minuti del finale della terza serie? Da brividi, una sequenza che mi e' rimasta impressa. Ah, fatevi un favore, doppiaggio originale e sottotitoli italiani


----------



## beleno (25 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque dico la verità: oggettivamente la serie è un capolavoro, Gandolfini è un gigante e via dicendo, però confesso che non mi ha entusiasmato come avrei voluto, purtroppo. Ma questo lo dico a titolo strettamente personale, più per incapacità mia di apprezzare la serie che per colpa degli sceneggiatori stessi.



Anche io l'ho molto apprezzata, anche se non la ritengo una serie al top nella mia personale classifica. Gli attori imho sono fantastici (oltre a Tony performance super anche di Carmela) però non mi ha convinto molto l'ambientazione sinceramente. Probabilmente è un mio problema


----------

